
Scientists forced to take out loan to pay for eagles' foreign text messages - ecdavis
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-10-26/roaming-russian-eagles-leave-scientists-broke/11642780
======
dlgeek
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21358007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21358007)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither. Thanks!

